# Flyscreen for roof vents



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the Ecovip 2.1 which has several wind up roof vents, a larger manual push up vent and an electricity raised vent at the over cab bed.

All the vents work as expected but some of the flyscreens are past their best. Does anyone know if spares are available? The manual windup ones have TF40 moulded into them but a google search of this brings up nothing of value.

Has anyone else replaced these or know the manufacturer so I can source spares? I've found something similar by Fiamma but not sure if they were the manufacturer of my units.

Many thanks.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you mean the square drop down type of flyscreen, they are standard replacement parts from most if not all Motorhome sellers, cost very little and just push-fit into place...... job done!
A copy of MMM will contain any number of contacts or a visit to a Motorhome show will sort you out in seconds.
If they are not standard, you are still not doomed. Fimma are a major supplier and you could check their website.
Alan


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I might have to buy a few meters of flyscreen and cobble something together myself with the existing flyscreen frames. 

The flyscreen netting appears to be heat sealed to the frame edges on some of the frames. On the two larger frames it appears to be held into a groove with some sort of rubber. This is the same on the screen for the door.

The frame are screwed into place or on hinges on the roof vents.

Just thought it might be a standard part, easily bought. I should know better by now  

Thanks again.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are at least two common flyscreens that are readily available. 
For the small vents that have a drop down fly-screen that is a pop-in fitting, which I gather is not the one you have. 
Another type has a winder hole for raising and lowering the air vent. I entered "fiamma roof vent parts" into google and got loads of responses including:- 
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/Ca...ts/Fiamma_Roof_Vent_40_x_40__Spare_Parts.aspx

http://www.fiammastore.com/Spares_Search/Vent_and_Vent_28

If your flyscreen is like my door flyscreen, with a push-in rubber locking strip, this too is easy to replace by fitting an overlarge piece of fly-net and gradually stretching it out before cutting off the surplus. 
Whatever the part, somewhere on google or a caravan accessories dept. it should be available. 
Good Luck! 
Alan


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Alan, many thanks for the links. I did give my screen a good googling before hitting MHF with the question and I think I might have found the sites similar to those you provided. I'm not certain that these vents (my vents) are Fiamma as their wind up vents (in the link) use a handle which looks like a clock key/radiator valve key. My handles are crank shaped. There is a hole through the netting the but the frame on those in the link are completely different.

I was hoping the TF40 marking (the only one on the whole vent I can see) might be the clue but nothing relevant appears on the searches.

Your suggestion about re-doing the door is good advice. I'll see if I can apply the same technique to the roof vents too.

Thanks again! Much appreciated. 
Bryan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

we bought some mosquito net from the local camping shop.

We took the old fly screens off their mount then stripped off the old fly screen material, cut the new material to size then just ran round with the hot melt glue gun to stick the new material, just took a few minutes for each screen, been working well for the last few years.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> we bought some mosquito net from the local camping shop.
> 
> We took the old fly screens off their mount then stripped off the old fly screen material, cut the new material to size then just ran round with the hot melt glue gun to stick the new material, just took a few minutes for each screen, been working well for the last few years.


Or you could use net curtain material :wink:


----------

